# Love Freedom Symphony



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Opera House, Salzburg Austria 845 a.d.

Emperor Joseph meets herr mozart just before the concert at a gathering...

Emperor joseph- so tell us herr mozart what did you tuned for us today?

Herr Mozart- your majesty, its again about german virtues...!

Count orsini rosenberg, kappelmeister bonno and baron von sweiten giggles...

Baron von sweiten(interrupting)- didn't you mentioned love!

Herr Mozart- you see, this music was said to be chicago or in other words 'conchitwago'!

Count orsini rosenberg and kappelmeister bonno showing eagerness hmmmm...

Just then salieri enters the scene...

Salieri- herr mozart, the majesty wants to know what changes you made this time?

Herr mozart- well i took away the piano scales and also the guitar music....!

Kappelmeister bonno- and ?

Emperor Joseph- and replaced it with horn bassoons and glockenspiel!!!

Laughter errupts....

Herr Mozart- i suggest then a harpsichord and violas would do fine. hahaha

salieri- i see that herr mozart has even employed choir from falco symphony!

Count orsini rosenberg- thats good!

Herr mozart- its called love freedom sire....

Then the scene changes to the opera hall....
With musician seated on their chairs playing music...

Drums on low tone, glockenspiel starting the first tune with violins...!

I won't let you down, I will not give you up | Violins start in low tone vibrating scale from
Gotta have some faith in the sound, it's the one good thing that I've got | low to high sa ni sa sa sah, sa ni dha pa
I won't let you down, so please don't give me up | 
Because I would really, really love to stick around oh yeah |

Horn bassoons and big violins rhythm....

Heaven knows I was just a young boy | sa ni dha ma pa - bassoons
Didn't know what I wanted to be |
I was every little hungry schoolgirls pride and joy | ni si si pa (lowering) - big violas
And I guess it was enough for me | si si si(quick old english village tune)violins

To win the race, a prettier face | sa ni dha ma pa - bassoons
Brand new clothes and a big fat place on your rock and roll TV |
But today the way I play the game is not the same | ni si si pa (lowering) - big violas
No way think I'm gonna get me some happy | si si si(quick old english village tune)violins

Herr Mozart on harpsichord...(just accompanying tunes...)

I think there's something you should know | sa ni sa
I think it's time I told you so | sa ni sa
There's something deep inside of me | while violins going si si si
There's someone else I've got to be |

Falco choir women group chants...
Take back your picture in a frame
Take back your singing in the rain
I just hope you understand
Sometimes the clothes do not make the man

All we have to do now, is take these lies | harpsichord tunes move front and back
And make them true somehow | sa ni dha ma, ma dha ni sa
All we have to see is that I don't belong to you | violins rhythmic medium speed swing to and fro
And you don't belong to me, yeah, yeah | sah ni dhi sa

Freedom, freedom, freedom |
You've gotta give for what you take | same as above...
Freedom, freedom, freedom |
You've gotta give for what you take |

Rest is just continuation...

Heaven knows we sure had some fun boy
What a kick just a buddy and me
We had every big-shot goodtime band on the run boy
We were living in a fantasy

We won the race, got out of the place
I went back home got a brand new face for the boys on MTV
But today the way I play the game has got to change, oh yeah
Now I'm gonna get myself happy

I think there's something you should know
I think it's time I stopped the show
There's something deep inside of me
There's someone I forgot to be

Take back your picture in a frame
Don't think that I'll be back again
I just hope you understand
Sometimes the clothes do not make the man

All we have to do now, is take these lies
And make them true somehow
All we have to see is that I don't belong to you
And you don't belong to me, yeah, yeah

Freedom, freedom, freedom
You've gotta give for what you take
Freedom, freedom, freedom
You've gotta give for what you take

Then the real part where the trumpet comes into affect... sa ni sa
And violins and big violas go to and fro in slo rhythmic scales...top gorge si si si ni sa dha...

Well it feels like the road to heaven
But it feels like the road to hell
When I knew which side my bread was buttered
I took the knife as well

Posing for another picture, everybody's got to sell
But when you shake your ***, they notice fast
And some mistakes were build to last

That's what you get, that's what you get
That's what you get, I say that's what you get
I say that's what you get for changing your mind
That's what you get for changing your mind

That's what you get, that's what you get
And after all this time
I just hope you understand
Sometimes the clothes do not make the man

till this para the horn bassoon plays...
Then its just harpsichord rhythm

All we have to do now, is take these lies | sa ni sa dha ma pa
And make them true somehow | sa ni dha sa
All we have to see is that I don't belong to you | sa ni dha sa sa
And you don't belong to me, yeah, yeah | sa ni dha ni sa sa...

Freedom, freedom, freedom | dh ni sa
You've gotta give for what you take | si ni dha ma pa
Freedom, freedom, freedom |
You've gotta give for what you take, yeah | with quick violins playing si si....

You gotta give for what, give for what, give
May not be what you want from me
Just the way it's got to be, lose the face now
I've got to give for what, give for what






View attachment lovefreedom90symphony.txt


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

1785 may be a better year because at least these people were alive by then.


----------

